# Hunting around Hamilton, ND



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Guys, Im just curious as to how the hunting is around Hamilton, ND. Whether it be for deer, turkeys, and goose/ducks. I have relatives that live up this way and was thinking about spending some time up there hunting. But i was just wondering what the habitat was like up there, I havent been there for quite awhile. Is there a healthy deer herd up there??? Any info would be great.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Bump.
Is there a healthy deer population up near hamiltion, ND area.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Go visit your relatives and find out for yourself. :thumb:


----------

